# Sarplaninac or Karakachan



## she-earl (Apr 21, 2012)

I would be interested in learning more about either of these breeds.  Is one more human aggression than the other?  Health issues?  Longevity?  Are they prone to wander?  Any other info you would like to share would be appreciated.


----------



## Mzyla (Apr 21, 2012)

Even though certain criteria/traits are breed specific  each dog is different.
Depend on what blood lines he is coming from and what environment he finds himself in, especially in his early puppyhood.

In majority of cases, Great Pyrenees are most human friendly.
That doesnt mean that some individual dog wont be aggressive.

Sarplaninac are also gentle with their human family.  Although, little more reserved then GP.
Excellent guardians and beautiful dogs, but not suitable for everybody.  Need "strong hand" 

As to health issue  Perhaps my answer is unconventional, but this is my humble opinion based on my personal experiences:

If dog is properly cared for, there are no health issues with any breed.
Feed him well, give him needed vaccinations, periodically visit the vet and love him - then your dog will live long years.
Health of your dog is in your hands.

Dog only wander if you create wandering environment.
If you dont give him enough food, enough raw bones, enough work to be occupied with.If you dont have enough acreage for him to run safely.
Or if you already have a dog at your property that will be the instigator, wanderer, giving bad example to your new LGD

There are couple of LGDs Experts on this Forum, so maybe they will chime in.


----------



## Grazer (Apr 21, 2012)

I've never owned Karakachan dogs, but my family has owned Sarplaninac dogs in the past and I can tell you a thing or two about them.

They're not the easiest breed for people not familiar with flock guardian dogs, but the same can be said about all LGD breeds of course. 
They do well when trained with positive reinforcement (i.e. getting rewards and praise when behaved properly). And it's wise to correct your Sarpla puppy with a firm "no" only when you actually catch them doing something wrong.
A Sarplaninac will occasionally test you, and as long as you're consistent with your training things should be fine. 
They are very loyal dogs and quite affectionate with their owners, although some are known to be a 1 dog owner. But they will be great with all members of the family (needless to say, it's wise to always use caution when kids are involved).
Sarpla's are very intelligent and also quite stubborn dogs. Like all other LGD breeds, independent thinkers.  

In general Sarplaninac dogs make excellent property/family guardians and can be quite human aggressive. It will also somewhat depend on the lines and how well the pup has been socialized. 
When socialized properly they will in general accept/tolerate all guests if the owner says it's ok, but I've noticed they'll never allow people who don't belong in their "pack" to approach their livestock.
And I've known some Sarpla's who were 1 owner dogs and would only allow that one person around the livestock. But again, that's more of an exception than a rule.
They make in my opinion terrific LGD's and from my experience I would say very good with all type of livestock, even poultry and rabbits (of course if introduced and trained from early on).

As for tendencies to wander....well my family has always had large fences for their Sharpla's so all I can say is that they never tried to escape. And they love being on large farms. 


BackYardHerds members Sarplaninec, NY Shar and SuhasKid are very, very knowledgeable about the Sarplaninac dogs and I hope you'll get some answers from them too.
I might be wrong, but I think there are a few Karakachan breeders in U.S., so hopefully if you contact them, they can help you decide which breed to get.


Keep us posted!


----------



## Mzyla (Apr 22, 2012)

When I was reading Original Post yesterday, I could swear that OP was asking about Sarps vs. Great Pyr  maybe my eyes were playing tricks on me.

Now I see clearly: Karakachan. I can tell you a thing or two about them, as I own one.

In comparison with my Pyr, the Karakachan is more reserved, she is growling and backing off a bit when guest is approaching closer. Of course this guest is sweet talking to the dogs and Pyr is wagging his tail and Karakachan is still apprehensive.

Karakachan is keeping within property, not interested to wander far.
She is the first one to smell predator and is giving the first bark. 
While Pyr could be petted, and brushed to deathhaha, Karakachan just accept short pet on a head and is done.

Karakachan is not shedding like Pyr. It got coarse coat with not much of under-dawn.
Thus very easy to maintain. Few strokes and done, while Im pulling Pyrs winter under-coat for 5 days in row to clear it all out.

Same friendliness with poultry, children and small critters as Pyr.
However  I do suspect, that if not associated from early puppyhood, it may not be so friendly.

In my household I have one "instigator" Chihuahua, who is notoriously visiting neighbors. Pyr is gleefully following and Karakachan is not. She is just standing on a border of property and her face expression seem to say; how stupid two of you can be?  Once I confine this rebel Chihuahua, the Pyr is not going anywhere.

This is the reason why I breed two of them together, so the resulting of springs achieves some of the genes from each parent and hopefully we should have dogs with more balanced and desirable quality.


----------

